# 2017 CRUZE LT HATCHBACK



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

If you're referring to Remote Start, then the car won't remote start if the Check Engine Light is on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a TSB out to update the software or replace the keyless receiver in 2017's if it stops responding to the key randomly.

MAF code - make sure the air filter is securely on the clip and snorkel inside the airbox.


----------

